# Blue Gourami lethargy!



## Mettalikatt (Jul 26, 2010)

I decided the easiest way to relay all this information was to copy paste!

1. What is the size of your tank? 38

2. What are your water parameters? State the brand of test kit used.
Nitrate-0
Nitrite-1.0
Hardness-300
Chlorine-0
Alkalinity-250-300
PH-7.7


3. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or brackish water? freshwater

4. How long the aquarium has been set up? 1 week

5. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? 2 Opaline Gourami, one Blue. Juvenille.

6. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? no 

7. What temperature is the tank water currently? 76F

8. Are there live plants in the aquarium? Not yet

9. What filter are you using? State brand, maintenance routine and power capacity.Marineland Penguin 200b

10. Any other equipment used (aside from heater and filter which are two very important components of the tank)?no

11. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? What is your lighting schedule (assuming you do not rely on sunlight for our viewing pleasure)?Not much natural light. Light is on 7am-9pm

12. When did you perform your last water change and how much water was changed? How often do you change your water? Do you vacuum the substrate?Last change was 3 days ago. 30% changed. Yes I vacuumed gravel

13. What foods do you provide your fish? What is the feeding schedule?Aqueon tropical flakes. One small pinch at 7am one small at 9pm

14. What unusual signs have you observed in your fish?My blue gourami is sitting on the bottom of the tank behind a fake plant, fins are displayed and colorful but she's not moving except to surface for air.

15. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? If so, what treatments did you use? State your reasons for planning ahead of proper diagnosis. I have not.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As I noted in #14, my blue gourami is exhibiting strange behaviour. She has been hiding behind a shrub all day on the bottom of the tank, she surfaces for air but that's been the only movement so far. All 3 fish are displaying fins and colorful the past couple days which made me think they're happy in the new environment. The two Opaline gourami (both female) are livelier than ever, especially at feeding time while Gerber(Blue) seems uninterested in food. I have noticed one of the Opalines becoming more aggressive towards the other but the Blue gourami is larger than both of them which leads me to believe she's not shying away from being bullied. If you'd like more information about the situation in order to help me diagnose it I'll promptly answer your inquiries. Thanks in advance! -Zach


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Well you don't have any ammonia results but I bet they are high just like the Nitrites are, Gourami are not a fish that should be used to cycle a tank, and because you posted its been up and running for 1 week I assume its uncycled, it is a bit strange to see nitrites in a tank that has only been set up for 1 week. A nitrite reading of 1 can be deadly to fish or at least adversely effect their health and in fact many will say its best to keep it at .25 or lower, your ammonia is probably really high too even though you don't have a test for it. In fact looking at your results it looks like you are using test strips instead of a quality liquid test kit. Test strips can be a tad inaccurate at times.

If you haven't already I would recommend reading over this thread http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/ it will explain more about the cycling process.

This is all assuming your tank is uncycled, your best bet at this point is going to do daily water changes with a good water conditioner like prime that will detoxify ammonia and nitrites until you can get your Ammonia and nitrites below .25 or its only a matter of time before the other two Gourami start showing the same signs as this one.

Good luck to you and I'm sure someone else will be along to add anything I missed or to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Mettalikatt (Jul 26, 2010)

I've added Prime just 5 minutes ago, thanks for the heads up zof I'll head over to that thread asap. Never thought about the ammonia levels. I suppose I'll be getting the master liquid test kit tommorrow from the local Petco, just didn't want to drop the $40 on it so soon.


----------



## Mettalikatt (Jul 26, 2010)

The affected Gourami almost seems to be on a mission when she surfaces for air, afterwards she swims in a determined manner right back down to the corner.


----------



## isimek (Jun 9, 2010)

soon? the tank cycle is when you need the test most... I love 3 spot gourami. I hope they do ok, keep us posted. Don't worry, you'll get the hang of all this. If you have the time to research it, getting some live plants in there could only help, they love ammonia.


----------



## isimek (Jun 9, 2010)

Are you sure she isn't being bullied? I have noticed very distinct personality differences in my gourami. The males are supposed to be more aggressive, but I have a female blue that is just a biznatch. My male gold is the largest in the tank and even when he attempted to spawn he was far too gentle with the other fish.. they ate all his eggs. 

How densely decorated/planted is your tank? if she is scared/bullied then you need to break up the line of sight. If the others cant see her, then they wont bug her. It couldn't hurt... 

Also.. my meanest female when I first got her always stayed near the bottom of the tank... I have no idea why... now she terrorizes everyone, and she was the biggest female when I got her.


----------



## isimek (Jun 9, 2010)

sorry to post again... do you know what sex they all are? I would really advise against having more then one male in a tank that size. the three spot gourami (which is what you have) is one of the most aggressive gourami.


----------



## isimek (Jun 9, 2010)

You had a gold gourami too?? How big are these fish?... you really need to solve the cycling issue ASAP. I think that may have been why Brett died (sorry to say)... My gold gourami is my favorite fish, I love his sooo much. 

You really need to get that test kit. It any of the levels are too high you will have to do a partial water change. about 20%. Don't change too much or you might have to cycle all over again and we don't what that. We all make mistakes... 98% of us learn them the hard way. Just make sure you stay on top of things now, please. (favorite fish, tender subject)

Try not to over feed... you don't want to raise the ammonia anymore. (easier said then done, i know)

If it comes down to it.. just drive all of your fish down here and i'll house them until you are up and running... lol


----------



## Mettalikatt (Jul 26, 2010)

They're not large. 1.5 inches or so. They're all female. The gold acted funny from day one. Not very thick vegetation, the blue was picking on the other two until today. I also love the gourami, though I have a had time understanding your four posts seemingly different. Latitudes in each lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

